# рыбак - рыболов



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody explain to me the difference between *рыбак* and *рыболов*?


----------



## Carrie2

A рыбак is someone who earns his living by fishing, a рыболов is someone who does it as a hobby.


----------



## Maroseika

Carrie2 said:


> A рыбак is someone who earns his living by fishing, a рыболов is someone who does it as a hobby.


Not exactly. Both words are applicable to an amateur, but рыболов is more literal.
However рыболов really cannot used for a professional fisherman.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you both.


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> However рыболов really cannot used for a professional fisherman.


Are you sure?.......

_Российские рыболовы выловили в 2007 году 100 тонн рыбы._
_"Российские рыбаки"_ seems strange to me in this context...


----------



## Doktor Zlo

Do these terms differentiate between the methods of fishing (i.e., fishing with nets vs fishing with a rod and hook (angling))?


----------



## Ptak

Doktor Zlo said:


> Do these terms differentiate between the methods of fishing (i.e., fishing with nets vs fishing with a rod and hook (angling))?


No, they don't.


----------



## Q-cumber

There is some minor distinction between these two words, but, generally speaking, they are fully interchangeable. As it was shown above, both words are applicable either to an amateur or a professional fisherman. 
    However, (as it appears to me) should we talk about "free-time" fishermen:
 -*рыбак* is more likely a person who enjoys the process of fishing itself. He likes to sit with a fish rod in his hand, to drink some vodka on open air, etc.
-*рыболов* is more skilled and result motivated. A sportfisherman is normally called *рыболов* (рыболов-спортсмен).


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> Are you sure?.......
> 
> _Российские рыболовы выловили в 2007 году 100 тонн рыбы._
> _"Российские рыбаки"_ seems strange to me in this context...


You know, for me - quite v.v.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> You know, for me - quite v.v.



What's v.v.?


----------



## cajzl

Vice versa?


----------



## cajzl

In Czech *rybolov* (rybo+lov) means _rybalka _(and *rybář = *_rybak/rybolov_)*.*

BTW it reminded me the remarkable film _"Osobennosti nacionalnoj rybalky" _("Svéráz národního rybolovu")_._


----------



## Q-cumber

*cajzl *

The word *рыбарь* also exists in Rissian, yet it is somewhat dated nowadays.


----------



## Carrie2

And what are the connotations of рыбарь (Apart from being old-fashioned)?

And what does v.v. mean?


----------



## Maroseika

Carrie2 said:


> And what are the connotations of рыбарь (Apart from being old-fashioned)?


Рыбарь is exactly the same as рыбак. 



> And what does v.v. mean?


Vice versa.


----------



## Carrie2

Thank you, Maroseika!


----------

